
So You Don't Want to Be a Programmer After All (2013) - lsh
https://blog.codinghorror.com/so-you-dont-want-to-be-a-programmer-after-all/
======
leowoo91
I guess "the grass is always greener on the other side" fits perfect for any
career change pattern.

